# Where are the best bags?



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm still new to this. I need/want to find some decent to great bags. And I don't trust the reviews on sites, especially when all the reviews are 5 stars.

The bag I was planning on using for my get home bag just split on me. I shouldn't complain, my dad gave it to me so without a doubt it's old. 

I'm gonna need several bags. 

Some for long term storage, (MY vehicle bag, a bug out bag designed around 2 kits, The idea being if I have my car I take both, but if I don't I can take the one)

and some for active use (hiking usually day trips, some camping, and maybe some river rafting). 

And yes I should know this. But I just woke up and decided to get more active in the world instead of going to the gym. And prepping well I don't know what inspired that, but I suspect the boyscout motto of "Be prepared" reasserted itself.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

What kind of bags are you interested in to start? Are you looking for ZipLock style baggies, duffle-bags, school-bags, gym-bags or something for hunting / camping?

I find the "best" style of GHB is something small and light, easy to carry and hard to "remove" by those wanting it more. There are purses for the ladies that are designed to carry a pistol (google-search on pistol purse) where the material is made of cut-resistant kevlar-weave - even the shoulder strap is that way. But, there is no need to over-think the bag, walk into any sporting-goods store or sports-gear store and pick over the options.

You might find what you want in a hiking-style fanny-pack, you might find what you are looking for in a jogging-style fanny-pack. Maybe a single-shoulder book-bag (courier-bag) would do the trick for you, or, maybe go all the way to a two-strap back-pack with a HelloKitty logo on it or maybe a simple black or brown pack would be good. If you live in an area of "red-neck-ville" where just about everyone's idea of color coordination means wearing camo - get the camo pack. If you live in an area filled with students, get a student-style pack .... know what I mean?


The bag itself isn't as important as what is contained in the pack - but - that is for another thread unless you ask the question here ...


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I know a good bag for active use may not survive long term storage. My cheap gym bag is standing up like a champion but it'd last 5 minutes in a survival situation. So I think it's an logical question to ask. I'm gonna split this into two fields; I want bags good for prepping and bags good for out door stuff.

Prepping:

I want a good quality, but not expensive backpack for my car. It needs to survive prepping and retinue checking and last through two days of heavy use. I hope I never use it so self life is important. But if I do I don't want it to fall apart on day one (dry rot or the like) or after a few days.

I want a good bugout backpack in the event either my car or roads impassable. Can last a while in an bad situation. Hope to never use it. Long term storage.

I want a good duffel bag bug out or two to offer options to my bugout backpack. If I have my truck I'll toss them in, expanding my options. Again long term storage.

So I want suggestions on a bag brand that is useful and can handle going from stored in my basement or truck cab for years before active use. Least for a week or so. 

I know some bags break down over time and some require maintenance. I'm just wondering what's best?

For active use, Camping, Hiking River rafting;

I just want a good tough useful bag and backpack to hike and camp with. I'm just wondering what the best brands are according those who've used them. 

So what bags are surviving practice bugouts? 
What bags are surviving active use?

(maybe I should have made 2 threads)


----------



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

Check out Cheaperthandirt.com for packs, I personally have a coyote brown 3 day pack that has been with me through my tours in the sand box. Its great. Its made of pretty strong material, plenty of M.O.L.L.E webbing to add on pouches or tie down things. Hope this helps.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi bahramthered, what's your budget? When you say not expensive is that under $250? I'm a bit of a bag collector so what's expensive to others is sometimes a great deal to me.  Eagle Creek makes a pretty sturdy duffel. I've had one bouncing around in the back of my car for twelve years and it was not new when I tossed it in there. It shows little if any wear. I've got two others as well. They are pretty much bomb proof. 
Take care,
Moose


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Just go for a couple of the Alice packs flooding the market. Most are medium or large packs and will last a long time. Cheap, too. About $25/$30. End of dilemma.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> Just go for a couple of the Alice packs flooding the market. Most are medium or large packs and will last a long time. Cheap, too. About $25/$30. End of dilemma.


^^^Yup.^^^

An ALICE pack isn't the best of the best. With an LC2 frame - they are heavy, almost 6 pounds. They are not water proof (no bag is, really) they can carry so much, you are tempted to carry too much. But - there is always a but on these posts-

ALICE rucks are crazy cheap - I've seen them on-line for 10 USD in lots of 10.
Built like the proverbial brick outhouse
Flexible.

Add a DEI 1603 Airborne frame and an MSS carrier and you have a very good rig at a reasonable price. The 1603 will allow use of MOLLE belt and shoulder yoke straps,

Search for _*Hellcat rig*_, you will find several articles on an ALICE based system, with the LC2 and the DEI frames - read, enjoy the witty comments, think, plan, then purchase. Shopping around costs little - research is time well spent -- buying a cheap-ass ruck will cost you in dollars and in pain as you hump a load in it.

Are ALICE rucks the best? Not by a long shot, but for a bag that will mostly live in your vehicle or a hall closet, they are just fine, carry loads well enough the Army used them for decades.

If you decide to go the LC2 frame route, buy a shelf unit to go with it - allows you to carry odd shaped loads - like water jugs and such. You can fit a MOLLE waist and should strap set to the LC2 frame as well.

Good luck, I hope this helps.


----------



## Grizz (Jan 24, 2010)

Expandable packs are the way to go if your looking for a pack to get you home. The Eberlestock X-2 and several of the Badlands pack would fit the bill. The have water bladders and room for all your gear. Each season of the year your bag needs will change a little. with these bags you can cinch them up so there is no movement of the gear and a lot less noise. They also have special pockets to carry a rifle if needed. These are mainly used by hunters who will bone out their deer and pack it out. they expand considerably will the need of anyone trying to get home.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

If you take a peak at my BugOutBag (link on the left) you will see what I used as my pack and what I placed into it. I like Mountain Equipment Co-op for alot of their stuff and I like BassProShops just as much - both companies serve different purposes - one is more for hunting and fishing and the other is for hiking and skiing ... 

I personally don't care about the price as much as getting value for that money and finding out that the product is well-made.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> What kind of bags are you interested in to start? Are you looking for ZipLock style baggies, duffle-bags, school-bags, gym-bags or something for hunting / camping?
> 
> I find the "best" style of GHB is something small and light, easy to carry and hard to "remove" by those wanting it more. There are purses for the ladies that are designed to carry a pistol (google-search on pistol purse) where the material is made of cut-resistant kevlar-weave - even the shoulder strap is that way. But, there is no need to over-think the bag, walk into any sporting-goods store or sports-gear store and pick over the options.
> 
> ...


I had never heard of pistol purses...and I'm a fan of purses and bags.  Thanks for the discovery Naekid. My husband might say "thank you" as well, and maybe roll his eyes when I tell him about it. Hahaha!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Salekdarling said:


> I had never heard of pistol purses...and I'm a fan of purses and bags.  Thanks for the discovery Naekid. My husband might say "thank you" as well, and maybe roll his eyes when I tell him about it. Hahaha!


I first found out about the "pistol-purse" from a YouTube channel where a lady describes her journey as a gun-owner. She does reviews on many products, most of them are for lady-shooters ...

http://www.youtube.com/user/faliaphotography

The particular review about it is below ...






Check out her channel for many more things - everything from concealed-carry when wearing a skirt to shooting her "sprinkles" ...


----------



## SouthernComfort (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a variety of Condor bags. They are big in this market. I have BOB, GHB as well as what is termed, the EDC or every day carry. It's a shoulder style bag with pistol holder inside. It's small enough to look like a "man purse" but large enough for a bit of food, weapon, ammo, water, knife and small pocket stove plus other small needs. All of mine are dessert or OD green. They have the MOLLE straps and will accommodate attachments. They are priced reasonable as well....from $65 upwards to $130. Made very well.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I bought a Medium ALcite bag and it came today. For my first bag I'm gonna explore with it. My bad, I bought a frameless one. 6 bucks plus shipping(11). Looks new except two eyelets are somewhat scratched up. Went to the army navel store for the frame and found complete used bags going for $45. And I think I want the molly straps as I think I found one at the store. This thing looks passable for a hike, not comfortable. 

Looks like planned prep would be held well. And the modifications that have been suggested. 

So far it's a nice bag. I like it. Now to get the frame.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

*Best packs I've used.*

If you don't mind spending $$$ check out kifaru. Best packs being made today. Personally I don't think you need to spend that much but they are great. Alice packs are a cheaper decent fallback.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

*Becker Ranger Patrol Pack*

I posted this on another thread but it did not post for some reason, so I can not just post a link to it sorry taking up so much space on your thread.

Anyway I have a Becker Ranger Patrol Pack

Size Dimensions
The Becker Ranger Patrol Pack (BRPP) is Approximately 2158 cu in.
The main compartment: 13.5" x 18.5" x 6" = 1,498 cu in divided into four sections one of which is Camelaback hydration compatable
2-Cap pouches: 2.75" x 8" x 2" = 44 cu in
2-Front pouches: 6.25" x 8" x 3" = 150 cu in
2-Side pouches: 5.5" x 9" x 2.75" = 136 cu in
Slip pocket: 12" x 9" (30.5 cm x 22.75 cm)
Weight empty 6.5lbs
For some that is small, for me it is massive capable of holding far more than I am willing to hump anywhere. An ideal weekender BOB or GHB size. Expandable for an indefinite

Material
The exterior is CORDURA® Ballistic grade fabric, a densely woven high-strength nylon fabric with exceptional abrasion, tear and puncture resistance. Specifically designed for maximum durability and long-lasting performance. One source says it was originally developed for use in military body armor. Plate carriers, maybe? I doubt it is bullet proof and I am not going to shoot it to find out. Regardless I have no doubt that the BRPP that will protect my gear from all outside elements without concern that the pack will ever rip, tear, leak or otherwise fail.

Construction
All seams are double or triple stitched with nylon cord using a Class VII machine for maximum strength. All fabric edges are edged and triple stitched. The interior liner of the main compartment and exterior pockets are made of a light weight waterproof rip stop nylon that is triple stitched with nylon cord not glued or single stitched. The main compartment's waterproof liner uses a roll-close closure system to make it water proof even if it goes over board. The external pouches have the same water proof liner that seals with a drawstring paracord and Fastex Barrel closure on the inside of the pouch. The exterior pouch lids and pouches are made of the same CORDURA® Ballistic grade fabric used for the main compartment using the same Mil Spec Fastex side locks as the rest of the pack. The BRPP web strap closure system is double thickness, triple stitched, edged and uses heavy duty Mil Spec Fastex Side Release Buckles for all its closures.

The back padding, shoulder straps, belt and lumbar support are triple padded with a Coolmax layer and triple stitched with nylon cord using a Class VII machine for maximum strength. Virtually indestructible they will not come apart or fail for any reason other than deliberate destruction. Even than it will take some real effort to damage it.

I am confident that the BRPP will hold all of my gear solidly and securely. It will protect my gear even in the harshest conditions and never drop, lose, damage or expose my gear to the elements due to failure.

Intelligent Design
The main compartment is CamelBak hydration system compatible, has four interior pockets to compartmentalize your gear for easy access and balance. The side interior pockets can hold an AR upper or lower. The external lid has a hidden compartment that can hold paperwork or a change of clothing. It uses the only zipper on the pack.

The four huge exterior pockets are intelligently located on the pack. Plus two mag pouches on the lid. Each will hold two 30 round PMAG 5.56 magazines with Magpuls or Magpul Ranger plates. 
Designed so that all your gear is instantly available to you whenever you need it.

The shoulder straps are infinitely adjustable up and down as well as tension to assure secure, safe, comfortable balanced carry. With additional adjustment straps up top to adjust the weight distribution of the pack eliminating pitch and roll. A sternum strap further stabilizes the pack assuring a snug comfortable fit. Coolmax allows air to circulate wicking sweat and moisture away from your body. The wide belt has a built in shock absorbing lumbar support system

The massive exterior side pockets have a compression strap option. Between the side pockets and the main body of the pack are slots that will hold a rifle, skis, machete, BK7 , BK9, shovel or whatever. There are attachment points along the top to secure whatever you are carrying there or to add pouches if you wish. There are additional attachment points at the bottom of the sides, along the belt, lid, along the back top and bottom for any additional gear or packs/pouches you may need. As well two strips underneath front and back to secure sleeping bags and tent or whatever. In addition there are D rings on the shoulder straps, top, sides and bottom providing additional attachment options for other items like your knife, a shovel, extra water or whatever you wish.

Designed so that the Becker Ranger Patrol Pack is infinitely customizable to your personal or mission specific needs, be it a hiking, camping trip, fishing, hunting, bugging out or spec ops combat mission. In a secure, safe, well balanced and comfortable to carry package. With every piece of my gear at my finger tips when I need it.

Properly fitted and packed there was no change in my balance or need to compensate for the shifting weight on my back because there is no shifting sway pitch or roll. I do not feel the weight on my back, instead it feels more like I gained weight. The additional weight feels as if it is part of my body. I did not have to endure that neck, back strain, shoulder pain I often associate with back packing. The only leg fatigue I experienced was from the exertion expended walking with added weight. I easily moved through city streets, wilderness trails, steep inclines, declines, ran, jumped with the same agility, grace and balance as I could without a pack if I was hundred pounds heavier. That is the thing that impressed me the most the BRPP felt more like a part of me than a pack on my back. I believe the result is reduced risk of injury, and less stressful hike, and the ability to cover more miles over rougher terrain with less effort and greater comfort.

Conclusions
At 6.5 pounds empty this is not an ultralight pack. For its size it is pretty heavy. To me that is an acceptable trade off for being indestructible. To my way of thinking the number one priority in pack selection is that it keep all my gear safe and secure. I have no doubt the BRPP will do that even in the harshest conditions. 
Second down side is that it is not very big with a total of 2158 cu in of storage without the addition of add on packs. As I said that is not as big an issue for me as it may be for others. That said I can pack whatever I need to survive indefinitely in the bush, including a carbine and ammo. It is as comfortable a pack as I have ever used. Well balanced easy to carry. With easy quick instantaneous access to all my gear. Customizable so that I can arrange it to suit me and quickly adapt it for specific needs. Packed ready to go at a moments notice. With spare packs of first aid supplies, ammo, food, water, additional kit of whatever available to strap on as needed.

Becker Patrol Pack by Eagle Industries - Part 1





Becker Patrol Pack by Eagle Industries - Part 2


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Too anyone wondering I bought an Large Alcite pack. I've rarely made a bigger mistake. I am growing to despise it. 

The pocket cords it came with just do not hold knots and when I replaced them they either squeeze stuff out of so loose stuff falls out. The buttons don't stay snapped either leading to more dropped stuff.

Not to mention 2 of the pockets have came apart from the body, making them worthless cloth drop slots. I stitched them and glued them. The stitches failed (I'm not a seamstress an if you can figure out how to put this on a sewing machine I'd like some answers and a sewing machine) The glue I applied to it didn't work which is shocking. This pack isn't water proof in the least....

My two hikes with it have just framed these defficiances. It's nice to wear but I would actually like to keep the stuff I want in pockets. I don't know about you but I keep essentials in the pockets, for easy access. 

At this point I'd rather toss everything in my sleeping bag, sling it over a shoulder, and head for the horizon over this thing. If I'm gonna have to dig for everything I might as well as not to have to worry about losing stuff. And my sleeping bag is water resistant too.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Yikes!!! Sorry to hear that! I bought a couple of alice packs off of a website, and they were offering a 2 for 1 sale, so I got a large and a medium. The company took FOREVER to ship them, but... they are really nice packs in great shape. I've only hiked with one, and I have had no issues with it. (Haven't hiked in the rain yet, so I cannot comment on rain and whatnot)

Sounds like the vendor you bought from gave you the bottom of the barrel.  Can you see about getting a refund or exchanging the one you have for a better more gooder one? (yes.. I said gooder )


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

d_saum said:


> Yikes!!! Sorry to hear that! I bought a couple of alice packs off of a website, and they were offering a 2 for 1 sale, so I got a large and a medium. The company took FOREVER to ship them, but... they are really nice packs in great shape. I've only hiked with one, and I have had no issues with it. (Haven't hiked in the rain yet, so I cannot comment on rain and whatnot)
> 
> Sounds like the vendor you bought from gave you the bottom of the barrel.  Can you see about getting a refund or exchanging the one you have for a better more gooder one? (yes.. I said gooder )


Yay! Here's to 'more gooder'! One of my favorite phrases!

Sorry, I'll put this bottle back into my barter prep stash now...


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

LOL: My cat walked across my bag. More stuff is out of it than in it.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Revisiting this thread it occurred to me that maybe what we should look for in a pack would be more helpful than just posting pack recommendations. So I thought it would be a good idea to talk about what makes a good pack and why. Why do you have the pack you do. What makes a good pack.

*
Intelligent design.*
Your pack should be well organized. The first most important reason is balanced ease of carry. Part of that relates to how you load your pack but the pack should be designed to assist you with proper weight distribution. The contents of badly designed, poorly fitted or haphazardly packed, pack will move throughout the day causing the weight to shift right, left up or down increasing the amount of pitch roll or sway you must endure with each step. Even while walking on level paved city streets. On uneven wilderness trails the problems are compounded exponentially. Ascending, descending steep inclines, climbing or rappelling, running, jumping, on slippery wet surfaces it becomes needlessly hazardous. Causing unnecessary neck, shoulder pain, back strain, leg fatigue and injury.

Next the pack should be designed to give you instant access to anything in your pack. You do not want to need to dump out the entire contents of your pack to get TP, rain gear or the first aid kit. Everything should have a place and everything in its place. To that end you will want a pack that is well designed with intelligently placed and sized pockets and compartments. Expandable, customizable to suit your mission specific needs or personal preference.

*Durability*
Indestructible durability, comfort, security, balance, ease of movement and agility are not relegated solely to Spec Ops military or specialized activity but a part of what we all should expect from our packs. Who wants to tolerate unbalanced uncomfortable, cumbersome heavy sacks, weighing us down, hindering our movement causing needless fatigue, strain and injury. We especially don't want packs that are likely to fail causing the gear our lives may depend upon to be lost, or damaged.

IMO durability is the single most important feature of any pack. Be it a BOB or a long distance hiking pack where you will be far from resupply, dependent upon what you can carry to survive. If you pack rips or fails to keep your gear safe and dry, you can end up dead. Expect mishaps, Expect that you or your pack will go sliding down some rocky hill, down a gravelly road or dropped into a river and go tumbling down the rapids hitting sharp rocks along the way. If your pack and its contents don't survive neither will you. If your pack is repairable it is junk by definition, get a pack that will never need to be repaired instead.

*Quality Construction*
Kind of goes with the above make sure that you pack is made of durable rip proof material. I prefer CORDURA® Ballistic fabric while heavier than other materials it is nearly bullet proof. When selecting a fabric for your pack you will have to find a balance between weight and durability that you are comfortable with. I lean towards durability. So CORDURA® Ballistic fabric is my fabric of choice.
Ideally double layered with a tough exterior and a water proof liner. All edges must be bonded or have a flat-felled seamed (A machine-sewn seam where all raw edges are encased by fabric and sewn flat). You do not want any raw edges. Make sure all seams are at least double stitched. Triple and quadruple stitched is even better. Extra stitching in all stress points, straps, D rings should all be X Boxed (a bonded square sewn at the edge with an X stitched inside the box) and covered with an extra layer of material. Avoid zippers. Even the best zippers fail. If the pack has zippers be sure that they are used in a non critical area, so that you are not up a creek when it fails. Regardless of where the zipper is be sure it is a high quality zipper. Same with your snaps and connectors. Know who manufactures the snaps and connectors used on your pack. Make sure they are high end indestructible able to withstand extreme heat, cold and abuse.
All your straps and belt should be at least double if not triple layered web strap or like material. Padding should be of a durable non foam material.

*Capacity*
I have seen some massive 7,000 cu capacity packs. So it is easy to get a pack that holds far more than you can reasonably carry. The bigger the pack the greater the temptation to over pack. Even my comparatively small 2,000 cu capacity pack can hold more than I can carry if I am not careful. I try to keep it down maybe a little extra for food but not much. Only because that will diminish. You of course may be larger than I or in better shape. So it is important to know what your limits are. That is what should determine what size your pack is. Not what you want to carry. Within reason of course you need to be able to carry everything you really need to survive. If not buck up get in shape.

*Camel back hydration systems*
Are the greatest things in my opinion since dehydrated food and sliced bread. For two reasons:
1) It distributes the weight better no more having to balance a canteen on one side or the other. It holds your water center line which is ideal. 
2) It allows you to use your water more efficiently this is purely subjective on my part. Taking a sip of water as you need it seems to require less water than taking periodic hydration breaks where you are gulping water down in response to being parched. So make sure your pack is camel back compatible.

*Frames*
External, internal or frameless is really a matter of personal preference. I prefer frameless packs. 
A) I have not found a frame that I cannot break, That is the primary reason I do not use a framed pack. Being of the KIS school (Keep It Simple) going frameless applies to me, just one less thing that can go wrong. 
B) I do not like the way that framed packs especially external frames hold the weight away from my body, off my center line. To me they feel unbalanced more prone to pitch and roll, more on that later. Frameless packs hold the weight closer. They feel more like a part of me for lack of a better way to explain it. But as I said its a personal preference. Thats my opinion yours may differ we all have one and you know the rest

*Comfort Adjust-ability*
Like a properly fitted pair of boots, a properly fitted pack is barely noticeable. If they don't fit you'll be constantly reminded of that unpleasant fact. Be sure the pack fits you. It can make the difference between a great day in the bush or a miserable endurance test. Make sure the shoulder straps are the proper width and height for you. The waist belt should hit you at the middle of your pelvis not up on the waist like a weight belt. Ideally it will have a lumbar support to help assure you have it set at the right spot. Both of course should be adjustable to fine tune your fit. The shoulder straps should have straps to adjust how the weight sits on your back. Ultimately you want your pack to fit as if is a part of you or an extension of your body. It should move with you not be something you are constantly fighting against.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Salekdarling said:


> I had never heard of pistol purses...and I'm a fan of purses and bags.  Thanks for the discovery Naekid. My husband might say "thank you" as well, and maybe roll his eyes when I tell him about it. Hahaha!


These are two very good sources of conceal carry purses. A bit spendy but you get what you pay for. It is what my wife uses GALCO and CORONADO LEATHER


----------



## cajunmeadows (Oct 21, 2011)

JMO Served in the military and I feel the ruck sack for the money is a great buy , and I know the use a soldier puts them through so they are up for the test period. Might not be as confortable as others. But dont cost $200 either.


----------



## ldmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

I thought he was asking about sleeping bags, so here's my one piece of advice.

Get/buy/use sleeping bag liners. Polypropylene, silk or even cotton. They will extend the life of your bad and will keep you from having to wash it so often. And sometimes if it's really warm, can just be used in place of the bad. They absorb sweat, dirty, and human smells so your bad DOESNT. They also increase the rating depending on the liner. Even a poor bag can gain 20 degrees of comfort from a quality liner.

There's a reason the US military uses a three bag system, check out their inner bag - light, and thin and disposable.


----------

